

SOAP vs REST for webservices - SanderMak
http://slant.co/topics/what-is-the-best-architecture-for-building-a-web-service/

======
trusko
I got this when trying to access the link:

\--------------- Application Error An error occurred in the application and
your page could not be served. Please try again in a few moments.

If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.
\---------------

That page must be using SOAP! :-)

T.

~~~
StuieK
Ah, thank you for letting us know, I will look into it.

------
maximem
SOAP is dead! Long live REST!

------
richo
SOAP still exists?

~~~
edgeman27
UPnP is based on SOAP

~~~
richo
TIL!

That's interesting (And scary).

------
heifetz
does any major consumer service use SOAP?

~~~
krapp
Business Catalyst offers a SOAP api. Whether or not that counts as a 'major
consumer service' I don't know, but by extension any site built on the
platform uses it as well.

~~~
daemin
A lot of military systems still use SOAP.

